# Show me your loose mineral feeder...



## JusticeFamilyFarm (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello!  I'd like to see or hear about how you keep your loose mineral free choice for your goats.  I have not found a way that works for me yet, but I've only tried a few things.  Right now I'm adding it a little daily to their feed, but I'd prefer to have it out free choice and have been told it's the best way to do it.  Thanks in advance for sharing your ideas!


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 6, 2011)

x


----------



## elevan (Aug 6, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I have a small plastic feeder that I have mounted to the wall.  It has two compartments that hold about half a cup each.
> 
> I fill these with my loose mineral.  I do like the smaller feeders for minerals because I can re fresh it more often.


Yep, I use the same thing.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/livest...neral-feeder-2x1-75-qt-capacity-black-2221351


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 6, 2011)

x


----------



## TGreenhut (Aug 6, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> http://www.tractorsupply.com/livest...neral-feeder-2x1-75-qt-capacity-black-2221351


Mine is the EXACT same thing


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 6, 2011)

We use this one. 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/livestock-feeders/fortiflex-sf-6-small-feeder-5-qt-capacity-red-2225185


----------



## Amp (Aug 6, 2011)

We use that black one with the 2 compartments.  I also use those for their feed right now.


----------



## maggies.family (Aug 6, 2011)

We just use a little black plastic bucket that is tied to the fence.  We are just getting started, so we aren't too fancy yet.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.swampyacresfarm.com/MineralFeeder.html 

this is a popular one to make.   I haven't tried it, but I hear it works well. 



We use this one outside: http://www.lightlivestockequipment.com/sy-hay&grain-mineralfeeders.asp


----------



## maggies.family (Aug 6, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> http://www.swampyacresfarm.com/MineralFeeder.html
> 
> this is a popular one to make.   I haven't tried it, but I hear it works well.
> 
> ...


This is actually what my husband is making.  We have everything in the yard except for the elbow connector.  We made something a bit smaller for our old chicken coop.  Worked great.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 8, 2011)

Do any of you have trouble with your livestock guardians liking the minerals and therefore don't let the goats near it?  Mine growled at the goats as they approached.  anything the goats can eat out of, so can my dog, Squirt.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 8, 2011)

dhansen said:
			
		

> Do any of you have trouble with your livestock guardians liking the minerals and therefore don't let the goats near it?  Mine growled at the goats as they approached.  anything the goats can eat out of, so can my dog, Squirt.


Doesn't sound like your dog is doing their job properly.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 9, 2011)

My dog is great at keeping my goats safe!  There are mountain lions, bears, and coyotes all lerking outside the fence line and we have lost no goats since we got her.  One of our goats likes to steal the dog food and therefore our dog guards her food from all the goats.  It's not a problem with the food because I do not want the goats eating dog food anyway!  Squirt gets first dibs  on anything that tastes like it should be for the dog.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 9, 2011)

Put several mineral feeders up in various locations so the dog can't guard them all.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 9, 2011)

That's a great idea!  I will try it!  Thanks!


----------



## JusticeFamilyFarm (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies.  Very helpful.  I think we'll look for something like the single or double compartment ones that we can mount to the fence for now.  Sorry it took me so long to come back to this thread... I usually subscribe to my threads, so I just thought I wasn't getting any replies.  Then I realized today that I just wasn't subscribed... so I wasn't getting emailed.  Oops.


----------

